# DK45SE PTO won't come on



## tpulley2 (4 mo ago)

Hi all returning guy (had to get another name cause I forgot my email address or maybe I never assigned one??) .

I could sure use some guidance. When I flip the switch on for the PTO on my about 2012 model DK45se the light comes on but the pto doesn't engage. It did this once or twice last year I think it was but then has worked fine since. Hydraulic levels look good. Seems like I flipped the switch off and on a dozen or 3 times before it started working last time.

Does that sound like the switch or a solenoid? Where would I begin tracing the wires to determine if I have continuity? There are three relays under the hood the one to the right went out (wouldn't start) a few years ago and I was able to find and replace that. (got lucky really kept pulling it off and on and it must have cleaned the contacts).

Where would I go check to see if the solenoid is getting power once the switch is engaged? The switch is poking out of a molded dash that spans across the whole tractor enveloping the dash, fuses etc. If I could pop it out I would be able to test it easier. What were they thinking... I guess keep things out of the elements.

I would surely be grateful for ideas.

Tractor has been pretty good for me at about 670 hours of operation to date. Glad I bought it.

Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You have to access wiring behind the dash and trace the circuit to either a relay, or directly to a solenoid.


----------



## tpulley2 (4 mo ago)

Thank you Harvey, after I posted this it started working again. I am pretty sure it will come back though. Getting to the behind the dash looks daunting. I see a few bolts but there has to be more holding it to the back of the "firewall" where the fuel tank and engine compartment meet. I thought about cutting the housing right where the switch housing "caps" over the rocker switches (pto and manual/auto) and then I MAY get to the switch where I am guessing I could replace it easier. Then to "fix the cut part, cut some sheet metal mount the "cap" to both pieces. So if it happened again I could get in to check it out.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

hmm, you'd think the light would be a hydraulic pressure switch. If it is, that suggests a mechanical problem.
Does the light come on when you flip the switch when the engine isn't running? That would tell you if the light is a pressure switch or just switch position indicator.


----------



## tpulley2 (4 mo ago)

I tested it and when the key is in ACC mode one of two lights come on. Meaning on the rocker switch that light comes on on the dashboard the PTO engaged light does not come on. With the tractor running, when I flip the rocker switch the light come on the PTO light only comes on when it actually starts turning. Makes me wonder if its the solenoid is the culprit. Wondering 1. where it is 2. how hard are they to change? Gonna dig around and see if I can find a drawing showing me where to look for that. 

Also, it worked /quit/worked a few times when I flipped the rocker Saturday as I was tilling up my garden. It's getting progressively worse.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

tpulley2 said:


> I tested it and when the key is in ACC mode one of two lights come on. Meaning on the rocker switch that light comes on on the dashboard the PTO engaged light does not come on. With the tractor running, when I flip the rocker switch the light come on the PTO light only comes on when it actually starts turning. Makes me wonder if its the solenoid is the culprit. Wondering 1. where it is 2. how hard are they to change? Gonna dig around and see if I can find a drawing showing me where to look for that.
> 
> Also, it worked /quit/worked a few times when I flipped the rocker Saturday as I was tilling up my garden. It's getting progressively worse.


If it cuts out while running, that would suggest a solenoid valve being a problem. It could be electrical or hydraulic. It could be just not held in position properly.


----------



## tpulley2 (4 mo ago)

What I meant by that is when I have the pto in auto mode it shuts off after 5.5 ish on the height scale. To get my tilling done I left it in manual mode and just didn't raise it all the way up to save the u joints. 

I think I just found the solenoid. Not positive though. When I unscrew the black cap it allows me to slide that housing off and expose a shaft. That housing has two prongs coming out and seats into the main body. I tried reseating that housing and the one toward the front of the tractor to no avail. I tried tapping a little the square housing with a top link pin but that didn't do anything. I am wondering if those two pins carry current and need cleaning... If this is the solenoid in question that is..


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

that is a danfoss brand solenoid coil


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

There are numerous things that could hold the PTO,
the auto manual switch, also some tractors have to see the lift arms move before the pto will be allowed to activate, some seat switches.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You can remove the coil, and stick a screwdriver where the shaft goes, and you should feel the magnet working when it gets energized.


----------

